# ty the guy goes pro (simi pro)



## tytheguy111 (Sep 18, 2014)

Im thinking of going to try outs for stadium football I miss when I used to play football 

Im 260 I can bench 190 and im tolerant to pain

Theres a local team called the sharks and im thinking about going to try outs

What can you tell me as far as salary for stadium football

I played nose guard and left tackle but I was a damn good nose guard

I got so much helmet decal from sacks and shit 

They called me sacks mc gee lol 

Im seriously thinking about it but I dont want to make shit money working my ass off and getting my fingers broke

Do any of y'all know about that??


----------



## vro (Sep 19, 2014)

riff raff could have been a pro ball player


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 19, 2014)

If you were that serious you'd be out at the stadiums and on the specific forums, phone lines, websites, finding out exactly what is what for yourself, not asking a bunch of stoners for advice on something they most likely know little about.

If I wanted to become a golf pro, id find a golf forum, not a pot forum. As in a forum where I could actually trust what I'm being told.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 21, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> If you were that serious you'd be out at the stadiums and on the specific forums, phone lines, websites, finding out exactly what is what for yourself, not asking a bunch of stoners for advice on something they most likely know little about.
> 
> If I wanted to become a golf pro, id find a golf forum, not a pot forum. As in a forum where I could actually trust what I'm being told.



True


----------



## SeedHo (Sep 22, 2014)

260 and benching 190 at tackle or nose guard, matched up against ol`s at 300 plus that can bench a buick. well! i wouldn`t want to shut down a mans dream. i would say go for it. i did when i was 50 years old and made to the final round of try outs. i think you`ll get a real eye opening experience. but hey its still getting to play and you never know what can happen. but with your size i would get some knee braces and neck roll because your going to need them, your going to get beat up. but that is just part of the game. just keep in mind most of your opponents are curling more than 200 and benching over 300 and most are sub 5`s in the 40. good luck!!! oh the pay was awful like $60 per game unless your a super star, and you have to pay most of your travel, all of that is team dependent.


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 27, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Im thinking of going to try outs for stadium football I miss when I used to play football
> 
> Im 260 I can bench 190 and im tolerant to pain
> 
> ...


You should at least be able to bench your body weight Ty when I played I weighed 220 and benched 250 and squated in 600's...that was about average for bench and squat was just idk natural for me , its not hard to get there if you are willing to spend 11/2 hour plus in the gym every day consider a a personal trainer, I cold never work out with out someone yelling at me... good luck if yor smart youll just start kicking field goals every day for like 11/2 hours a day and then take a tae kwon do class or something.. seems to be where the money is at


----------



## ProHuman (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## tytheguy111 (Sep 27, 2014)

SeedHo said:


> 260 and benching 190 at tackle or nose guard, matched up against ol`s at 300 plus that can bench a buick. well! i wouldn`t want to shut down a mans dream. i would say go for it. i did when i was 50 years old and made to the final round of try outs. i think you`ll get a real eye opening experience. but hey its still getting to play and you never know what can happen. but with your size i would get some knee braces and neck roll because your going to need them, your going to get beat up. but that is just part of the game. just keep in mind most of your opponents are curling more than 200 and benching over 300 and most are sub 5`s in the 40. good luck!!! oh the pay was awful like $60 per game unless your a super star, and you have to pay most of your travel, all of that is team dependent.




naw i was pretty good 

like i said im tolerant to pain so ill use anything to get past the line no matter how painful it was


----------



## SeedHo (Sep 29, 2014)

ty don`t get me wrong, i`am not even sure how old you are. when i played in the `70`s and 80`s players were smaller, i was 6'5" 230 and there were not very many that went over 280. i watched the arkansas game this week end and their offensive line avg. 330 or something like that they were huge.
one thing for sure is you`ll never know till ya try. the reason i did is my youngest bet me i couldn`t make thru the 1st day, i`ve always told my kids that you do anything if you want it. so he called me out and i had to prove my point. good luck with it!

prohuman al bundy would`ve been better.lol


----------



## ProHuman (Sep 29, 2014)

SeedHo said:


> prohuman al bundy would`ve been better.lol


----------



## SeedHo (Sep 29, 2014)

LMFAO! much better.......thanks for brightening my day


----------



## greenlikemoney (Sep 29, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Im thinking of going to try outs for stadium football I miss when I used to play football
> 
> Im 260 I can bench 190 and im tolerant to pain
> 
> ...


Doubt you'll pass the drug test.


----------

